# Gay-Marriage Opponents To Boycott McDonald's



## Furretsu (Jul 4, 2008)

> "Hatred has no place in our culture," McDonald's USA spokesman Bill Whitman said. "That includes McDonald's, and we stand by and support our people to live and work in a society free of discrimination and harassment."


http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dy...07/03/AR2008070303769.html?hpid=moreheadlines

Whoo. XP Go McDonald's.


----------



## Flora (Jul 4, 2008)

Indeed.  Go McDonald's.

I'm neutral on the whole Gay-Marriage thing, but I don't think that you should boycott something just because it doesn't agree with your views.

Why are some groups so stuck up?


----------



## Zeph (Jul 4, 2008)

Thirded.

But I don't like McDonalds anymore... not after my History teacher told me what goes into their food...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 4, 2008)

What is it with America and all of its goddamn retarded organizations that promote hate and discrimination and having the word 'family' in all of their titles uuggh
If I had a family made of people like this I'd probably shoot myself at dawn.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 4, 2008)

...Huh.

Now I only hate everything-except-one-thing McDonald's stands for X3

Wait. _What?_



> The association also has boycotted retailer Target for substituting "holiday" for "Christmas"


...what does Christmas have to do with family values? I'm so confused.


----------



## Flora (Jul 4, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> ...what does Christmas have to do with family values? I'm so confused.


They're demented, of course!

Either that, or they're reeeeeeeeeeeeeeally conservative.


----------



## Light Mightyena (Jul 4, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> They're demented, of course!
> 
> Either that, or they're reeeeeeeeeeeeeeally conservative.


Or both. There's always the possibility of both.

I'm impressed that McDonalds isn't deserting their cause due to the siren song of the almighty dollar. Though, the cynic in me does make me think that they simply believe that losing the money from a group of people in only one of the countries they have restaurants in is a small enough risk for the good publicity showing an interest in equality grants them. 

I'm trying very hard to shut said inner cynic up and just be happy to see any sign that America may let people, as Whitman put it, "live and work in a society free of discrimination and harassment."

I will admit though that those people boycotting McDonalds are probably doing their bodies a favour, unless they're simply taking their business to other fast food places.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow church-based orginizations like this who boycott something because of hate are really whats screwing our world right now.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 4, 2008)

> The AFA "exists to motivate and equip citizens to change the culture to reflect Biblical truth and traditional family values," the group's Web site reads. The organization, based in Tupelo, Miss., has 2.8 million people on its e-mail alert system and sends its monthly magazine to 170,000 people, Wildmon said.





> exists to motivate and equip citizens to change the culture to reflect Biblical truth and traditional family values,"





> change the culture to reflect Biblical truth





> Biblical truth





> Biblical truth





> Biblical truth


...*bursts out laughing*

As if that weren't contradictory in itself. They are NOT going to be able to change the culture. Especially not to something that reeks of conservatism and Christianity. Particularly Christianity, because what of the religious differences in the world? Chances are people aren't gonna conform to their ways if it means warping their religion.

But to be back on topic, I fully support what McDonald's is doing here. Maybe not with the food, but with the gay community definitely.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry guys, McDonalds still sucks. :(


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 5, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Sorry guys, McDonalds still sucks. :(


Thanks for that constructive post.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 5, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Sorry guys, McDonalds still sucks. :(


That may be, but hey, they are essentially, by joining the National Gay and Lesbian Chamber of Commerce, telling somewhat extreme Christians, in their own way, to fuck off and get off their high horse

:D Heck, this is almost enough to make me go buy one of their burgers! *Looks at a McDonalds Burger and nearly pukes* ...Almost...


----------



## spaekle (Jul 5, 2008)

Don't eat at McDonald's very often, but woo for them. Kinda makes me want to head down there for some fries. 

Also wtf @ boycotting Target for saying "holiday" instead of "Christmas". Tons of other places do that. If they keep flipping out over stupid things like that, soon all they'll have is Michael's. _I hope they like crafts_. (Anyone who gets that reference is awesome.)


----------



## SlipKnoT (Jul 5, 2008)

I respect McDonalds for their ethics, but I also wish their food didn't taste like greasy shit.



Zora of Termina said:


> ...*bursts out laughing*


/thread


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 5, 2008)

I ate at McDonald's yesterday fuck the h8rs :sunglasses:


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 5, 2008)

Feh, I only buy McFlurrys at McDonald's, which I only buy because my boyfriend thinks they're awesome for some reason (though he often asks for the M&M's separate), but I guess this is good that they're supporting something like this, even if it is only a marketing strategy.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 5, 2008)

Guys, guys, guys. American society sucks. We know this. No need to reiterate it. Of course, the Church sucks. If McDonalds do what they do, more power to them. It's not like I fucking care. There's enough things McDonalds does wrong that they need to prioritize over this shit anyway. It's not even remotely relevant.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 5, 2008)

I like cheesy quarterpounders. McDonken is a lovely place to get them at.


----------



## Ruby (Jul 5, 2008)

SlipKnoT said:


> I respect McDonalds for their ethics


McDonald's is not ethical.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 5, 2008)

SlipKnoT said:


> I respect McDonalds for their ethics, but I also wish their food didn't taste like greasy shit.


Eat a salad? Chicken selects?

I mean, they _do_ have more there than grease-drowned burgers...


----------



## Altmer (Jul 5, 2008)

What McDonalds passes for healthy still isn't remotely as healthy as actually just buying fresh vegetables and fruits at a local grocery store and making your own salad. It's still mass-produced, chemical crap. It's just more convenient because it costs less time and effort to go McDonalds and buy a cheap "healthy" salad than actually invest time in cooking that people don't have or don't want to make time for.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 5, 2008)

Hm.

On the one hand you have a large group who are convinced they can do whatever they want because of their social power and influence.  On the other hand, you have the American Family Association.  _zing_

I hardly eat at McDonald's ever but whatever.  Yet another step towards socially obsoleting homo"phobia".


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 6, 2008)

Three words:

What.... The.... Fuck?!


----------

